# 05 bobcat 421



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am looking at buying the SLP bobcat 421 package to help wake up the car a little and was curious is anybody was a similar setup (catback, programer, thermostat, filter) and if it is a good package. Also how loud are the lm1 without headers.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A fellow club member had the Bobcat package installed then tuned. It sounds awesome. He loves it, I love listening to it.


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I hope it sounds good because I bought it last night with LM2's. Can't wait to hear it and see what it does for power.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

waste of money.


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

*I would do this for the money...*

Unnamed Vendor
•	Pacesetter Longtube Headers $369.99
•	Pacesetter Catless Mids $124.99
•	TCI 25% Underdrive Pulley $169.99**
•	GM Balancer Bolt $4.99
•	Hypertech 160* Thermostat $24.99
•	NGK TR55 Spark Plugs $17.52
Total $712.47 + s/h


Unnamed vendor
•	Strut Mounts $134.99
•	Rear Diff Bushing $25.99
Total $160.98 + s/h

Local Purchase**
•	Belts 5040400/5060750 $45.00 for underdrive pulley
•	98 Camaro IAT sensor $15.00 for AIT relocate
Total $60.00

Unnamed Vendor
•	Caspers MAF/AIT Breakout $21.95**



Grand Total $955.40 + s/h

I just bought this for my 05 M6 and am waiting for a weekend off to install it. I already have a SLP Predator ($250 USED) to tune it all with. I don't know if the sellers are vendors here so I didn't put the names up. PM me for that. Compare this to the cost of the SLP Performance Pac and go from there.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The $1000 for the kit also includes the programmer. Looking at it that way, if you want that sound it's par.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

jmd said:


> waste of money.


You really need to provide some evidence to backup your opinion.


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

> Unnamed Vendor
> • Pacesetter Longtube Headers $369.99
> • Pacesetter Catless Mids $124.99
> • TCI 25% Underdrive Pulley $169.99**
> ...


Great list

I plan on getting headers and mids in the future but the cat back got wrecked when the wife backed into a pole.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

spaceball 1 said:


> Great list
> 
> I plan on getting headers and mids in the future but the cat back got wrecked when the wife backed into a pole.


When you do, get a quality set. I've seen the brand listed already rusted out. Two people posted they didn't even seal from day one. My SLP headers, and I'm sure several other brands would be the same, still look new. You clean any specs from road crap once a year, and you're good to go.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

whats the advantage to the fbody IAT and MAR 'breakout' ??? not sure what that means exactly


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't waste your time putting in the 160 thermostat, all you're gonna do is slow down when the knock sensor freaks out. Guy on LS1 GTO FORUMS is doing a indepth analysis of his GTO in Southern California traffic daily driving and drag strip, and his results say the 160 thermostat is BS and hurts your overall performance. Very interesting article.


----------



## Entourage (Aug 16, 2008)

spaceball 1 said:


> I am looking at buying the SLP bobcat 421 package to help wake up the car a little and was curious is anybody was a similar setup (catback, programer, thermostat, filter) and if it is a good package. Also how loud are the lm1 without headers.


I installed the SLP 421 tune and now the throttle response is better. I have a K&N drop in filter, h-pipe, and flowmaster 44's now. From what I have read, headers will help the most...that will be my next install.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

jday240 said:


> Unnamed Vendor
> •	Pacesetter Longtube Headers $369.99
> •	Pacesetter Catless Mids $124.99
> •	TCI 25% Underdrive Pulley $169.99**
> ...


can you please PM me the NON vendor for the LT's?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SLP is so over priced. You can do so much more for that much money.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

spaceball 1 said:


> I am looking at buying the SLP bobcat 421 package to help wake up the car a little and was curious is anybody was a similar setup (catback, programer, thermostat, filter) and if it is a good package. Also how loud are the lm1 without headers.


Heard from a few people about their 421 package. They were happy with the outcome. But they also said the package was over priced


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> You really need to provide some evidence to backup your opinion.


i've never seen any evidence that a catback, thermostat and filter did much of anything on a stockish car. a good set of headers (even SLPs ) and a tune will give great sound and blow away a "package" car with fender badges every trip of the train.


----------

